# My 1st viv complete build



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok so here goes on my first ever viv build for my 9 month bearded dragon Drazil. I've used a sheets of MDF 2440 x 1220 x 18mm from B&Q £19 and cut to sizes and for the back a spare piece of conti board. It's external dimensions will be 25" deep, 24" high and 48" wide. I'm using my existing doors on my old viv though they are a bit small on the height but I will change to taller ones once I have the cash. I've used a picture background for now that my mate hadn't used and I'm going to build a 3d one as I've seen some awesome ones on here from tomcannon and pendragon. I doubt it will be as good but I will try my best :lol2:. I've just started to put it together and put the pic background in and the heat bulb. Where am I best putting the uv light, on the top in the middle or can I out it behind the plinth at the tops with the reflector angled to the bottom back?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Manic Marley said:


> Ok so here goes on my first ever viv build for my 9 month bearded dragon Drazil. I've used a sheets of MDF 2440 x 1220 x 18mm from B&Q £19 and cut to sizes and for the back a spare piece of conti board. It's external dimensions will be 25" deep, 24" high and 48" wide. I'm using my existing doors on my old viv though they are a bit small on the height but I will change to taller ones once I have the cash. I've used a picture background for now that my mate hadn't used and I'm going to build a 3d one as I've seen some awesome ones on here from tomcannon and pendragon. I doubt it will be as good but I will try my best :lol2:. I've just started to put it together and put the pic background in and the heat bulb. Where am I best putting the uv light, on the top in the middle or can I out it behind the plinth at the tops with the reflector angled to the bottom back?


Is it a UV strip light?
From memory of when I had my Beardies they need to able to get within 10-12 inches for the UV rays to be effective.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes it's an Arcadia t5 strip, he will be close enough but I'm not sure if its angled from top front to rear back it might damage his eyes as its not directly above in the centre


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

mine were always clipped to the back wall and I never used a reflector.
Shouldn't damage their eyes, they should have a shady area to get out of the UV if they want to too.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Behind the front plinth in the hot end as you thought. The T5 will be ample from that height especially if his basking spot is raised off the ground as I assume it is. 

A reflector is a necessity, they should always be used and yes angle it down towards the rear as you suggested. : victory:

I look forward to the build!

Also, this thread is useless without pics!!!


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Behind the front plinth in the hot end as you thought. The T5 will be ample from that height especially if his basking spot is raised off the ground as I assume it is.
> 
> A reflector is a necessity, they should always be used and yes angle it down towards the rear as you suggested. : victory:
> 
> ...


Thanks tomcannon. I will post a pic shortly of the viv built with temp background in.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> image
> 
> image


How much do you like that reed plant in the corner next to the viv? If you cut a few sticks off it at the right length, cable tied them together at the bottom and silicones them in to the floor of the viv it would look pretty cool, especially if the branches are at all wire like(?). Nice dry desert grass look :whistling2:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

looking very good :2thumb: im a bit behind with my build but should be finished in the new year


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

This is great! you have a photogradient that matches your thermogradient, all you need to do now is build up the rocks and branches into the hot end. This will then allow good self regulation by the animal.

We always suggest fitting lamps and the all important reflector in the corner between the roof and the frontplate above the door. This then ensures top down, safe lighting for the animal with out the risk of light hitting it side on into the eye and also keeps it out of your eye line! Who wants to look at an ugly lamp?? 

so all in all, looking great!

let me know if i can help further! Id certianly love to share an image when its finished so that others can see how to do it properly!

john



Manic Marley said:


> image
> 
> image


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> hi,
> 
> This is great! you have a photogradient that matches your thermogradient, all you need to do now is build up the rocks and branches into the hot end. This will then allow good self regulation by the animal.
> 
> ...


I've not put the T5 in yet that's just the spot bulb but the T5 will be that end and now you've said it's of to go top front that's where it's going. Thanks Arcadiajohn for you confirming my positioning of the T5:notworthy:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok, not done any work for months in the build as I have to do it outside and with has stopped all work.
So as its a nice day I've started the base with kingspan and I've carved out the log section but I'm not sure if its too close to the bulb, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

With a tin of soup to as a guidance for size


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

Hi mate 

Looks awesome, I'm doing a 6x3x3 at the moment. Where did you get the viv runners for the glass?


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

looks great, the bulb is about the same distance as in mine and i have had no problems with my beardie touching it 

to mariusz you can get brown,black,silver and white glass runners on ebay


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheers
I got them off eBay, they do them for 4mm or 6mm glass.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks workable however its definitely on the close side. Maybe try and drop that log an extra inch in to the floor if you can?


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> It looks workable however its definitely on the close side. Maybe try and drop that log an extra inch in to the floor if you can?


It's as low as it can go, it's touching the viv floor. Might try an chop the log.

Oh took your advice and used a dremel, omg it's like a hot knife.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> It's as low as it can go, it's touching the viv floor. Might try an chop the log.
> 
> Oh took your advice and used a dremel, omg it's like a hot knife.


Yeah, chop an inch off the log, that'll do the trick. They're great aren't they, be sure to wear a mask and googles mind, that stuff gets everywhere and is really dusty, definitely not good for the lungs!


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Yeah, chop an inch off the log, that'll do the trick. They're great aren't they, be sure to wear a mask and googles mind, that stuff gets everywhere and is really dusty, definitely not good for the lungs!


Used a mask but wish I'd of used goggles as eyes feel gritty. Might start the back n sides tomorrow if weather still good and the mrs doesn't drag me out anywhere


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

to be honest, unless the viv is for a tin of soup, it should be ok. If it's for a beardie they won't be as tall as a tin of soup, there's plenty or room on the log for them to move lower down if it's too hot.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Meko said:


> to be honest, unless the viv is for a tin of soup, it should be ok. If it's for a beardie they won't be as tall as a tin of soup, there's plenty or room on the log for them to move lower down if it's too hot.


He does like to stretch up an loves to jump, he's smashed a couple of bulbs in his current viv so had to move his rock.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> He does like to stretch up an loves to jump, he's smashed a couple of bulbs in his current viv so had to move his rock.


Really? You say it so casually!.. "Yeah he's smashed a bulb or two"! They must have been rather close, can't see how its possible, especially on more than one occasion! Your beardy must just be a nutter!


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Ive got the same background as that on my current viv m8.
Wish i never brought it!

It drives my bearded dragon nuts! She thinks she can climb the rocks etc on it and spends hours scratching away while doing it, Its pritty fuc*ed now & ive only had it a few months. So im in the middle of building a diy background for her atm.

Not sure if this will be the case with yours but just a warning m8


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Really? You say it so casually!.. "Yeah he's smashed a bulb or two"! They must have been rather close, can't see how its possible, especially on more than one occasion! Your beardy must just be a nutter!


Lol. It freaked me out and I had to be quick to get him out cos of the glass but he was fine thank god. He was about 6 inches away. He is a nutter but he's not done it for quite a while now. He's been a jumper since hatching, he jumped out of my hands at about a week old but I managed to catch him.

I'm going to chop some off the log to be safe, I might also put a guard on :lol2:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Ultimate Stench said:


> Ive got the same background as that on my current viv m8.
> Wish i never brought it!
> 
> It drives my bearded dragon nuts! She thinks she can climb the rocks etc on it and spends hours scratching away while doing it, Its pritty fuc*ed now & ive only had it a few months. So im in the middle of building a diy background for her atm.
> ...


He's done it to his current one. I'm building a background in kingspan but not full height so you can still see part of it (to give it depth)


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

Manic Marley said:


> Lol. It freaked me out and I had to be quick to get him out cos of the glass but he was fine thank god. He was about 6 inches away. He is a nutter but he's not done it for quite a while now. He's been a jumper since hatching, he jumped out of my hands at about a week old but I managed to catch him.
> 
> I'm going to chop some off the log to be safe, I might also put a guard on :lol2:


personally i wouldn't put a guard on as it will give him something to grab hold of and could get burnt by it


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Manic Marley said:


> He's done it to his current one. I'm building a background in kingspan but not full height so you can still see part of it (to give it depth)


Nice, Hope it works out for ya mate :2thumb:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> Lol. It freaked me out and I had to be quick to get him out cos of the glass but he was fine thank god. He was about 6 inches away. He is a nutter but he's not done it for quite a while now. He's been a jumper since hatching, he jumped out of my hands at about a week old but I managed to catch him.
> 
> I'm going to chop some off the log to be safe, :lol2:


yeah better to be safe than sorry you dont have to worry about it then, it dose look a tad close, but youre doing a grand job.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd agree with stecal, forget about the guard.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Had a spare 30 mins tonight so I got an off cut of kingspan and thought I would do a test piece of carving to see how it would turn out. It's just a strip and I'm not using it but thought I would share my first attempt










A couple of close ups



















Let me have your thoughts and advice please


----------



## chacmhaal (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice carving :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks really good!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Manic Marley said:


> Had a spare 30 mins tonight so I got an off cut of kingspan and thought I would do a test piece of carving to see how it would turn out. It's just a strip and I'm not using it but thought I would share my first attempt
> 
> image
> 
> ...


What did you use to do that? Looks really good 

When I try and carve it seems to just flake off for some reason


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

skilzo said:


> What did you use to do that? Looks really good
> 
> When I try and carve it seems to just flake off for some reason


Tomcannon advised me on using a dremel with the wire brush disc as it cuts it like butter, very messy and you need a mask and goggles, I would also do it out of the house ie garage or shed.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't think about that mmm might give that go thanks


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> Tomcannon advised me on using a dremel with the wire brush disc as it cuts it like butter, very messy and you need a mask and goggles, I would also do it out of the house ie garage or shed.


I tend to use the rotary sander bit on the dremel nowadays. Just to mix it up a little. :whistling2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks great, the only problem I can see with it is you'll lose 90% of the detail after a couple of coats of grout. Great carving though.

Dave


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I tend to use the rotary sander bit on the dremel nowadays. Just to mix it up a little. :whistling2:


What does that bit look like, is it the disc ones as I was thinking of using that to get deeper into form cracks


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> What does that bit look like, is it the disc ones as I was thinking of using that to get deeper into form cracks


I mainly use the drums on the flexi shaft but use different bits for different jobs. Just have a go with different bits for jobs you'd think they'd work best. Be wary though not to concentrate too much on finer details as they will be lost when it comes to grouting.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Had a crack at starting the background tonight. I still need to cut some more into it a bit more and bits off the top as I want some of the photo background to show through. I know a lot if the detail will disappear when grouted hence why I did lots.










And with the light on










Remember I've never done this before so don't judge me too much: victory:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Looks good mate, Wish i had thought of trying to sculpt the base a bit more on mine!

As previsouly said you might want to make the lines alot harsher, as i did after tomcannon told me this but even then its so surprising how much the grout just makes them vanish!!

Good work!:2thumb:

Lewis


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Lewis, I will add far deeper groves in the next stage so hopefully should be ok, I might change the base yet as I might change the log, Drazil has smashed another bulb in his old viv so he will be too close to the bulb in this one.

What ratio do you mix the grout at?


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

I started off with the ratio it said on the back of the packet but it was way to thick and so hard to spread, to give you an idea the first layer on mine took me over an hour and by the 9/10 layer i was doing it in 20/30mins once i got the mixture i liked!

My advice would be to mix it to the ratio they say on the packet and then add some more water till its a bit like runny cream lol Give it ago applying it and if its too thin add some more grout, if its too thick add more water!

Also not sure if its been said but the thicker the grout the harder it is to spread and it hides the grooves but on the other hand the thiner the grout the easier it is to spread, the less is hides the grooves but it will need more layers as its a thinner mixture!

Hope that helps

Lewis


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

So I'm looking for runny cream texture


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

After Drazil head butted another bulb in his old viv I've done a new base for his log and chose a halogen bulb as shorter to give it a bigger gap

Before 









Now









Only a couple if inches difference if that but we all know ever inch counts :whistling2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good but I prefer to use the hob or a microwave! :whistling2:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Looking good but I prefer to use the hob or a microwave! :whistling2:


You're not funny lol, he's just butted another bulb again but this one nots broke. He's a phsyco


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> You're not funny lol, he's just butted another bulb again but this one nots broke. He's a phsyco


No you're right, that was less than lame! How close are these bulbs if he's able to head butt them all the time?!


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

7.5 inches off the floor so it's not close :lol2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you thought about a different form of heating? Maybe a rep radiator?

Dave


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Have you thought about a different form of heating? Maybe a rep radiator?
> 
> Dave


Not really to be honest, I'm hoping when this build is done he won't be able to reach the bulb.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Not done much as the mrs and kids moaning, I've added my 3 digital thermometers into the bottom plinth and have been testing temps, the plants turned up so ive split them down into single wires. Struggled to get the cool end to temp so I've added a vent at the bottom rear of the side panel and just waiting to see if that's sorted it. Hopefully tomorrow more carving as I really want to start grouting soon as I can't wait to get Drazil in it.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok it's update time. I've not done anything for a while due to work but done some today.

I've split down the fake plants and then attached rawl plugs so I can remove them to clean. I've also placed them in the Viv where I think they look best and to hide the temp probes and thermostat. To get a close finish to my log I covered it in cling film and placed it in the cut outs. I removed the plants but left in the plugs ready for grouting. I mixed up my sandstone floor grout from B&Q and started to apply. It was a nightmare putting it on to the king span but found if I brushed it with a wet brush first and used a runnier mix it went on a lot better and easier. I won't lie I HATE GROUTING lol. Anyway I've just finished first coat and now updating you guys.

Plugs on plants









Plants and cling filmed log in place









Grouted and log removed to dry out

























Well keep you updated as I do more.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Well all the grouting is done but I might buy a lighter grout to highlight bits of the rocks on the walls and maybe do the base in the lighter colour. Going to seal it with polyvine dead flat floor varnish as its shine free and I think it would be easier to clean. I've done the basking spots and also the night time lights while waiting on the varnish to be delivered. Soon as its sealed I will add the Arcadia t5 system in and Drazil can then move in :2thumb:




















Got both basking and night time on this


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I've also got some rocks to put in when complete


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

how did you sink your thermometers into the front of the viv? I have the same ones, and would like to flush fit mine.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

SeanEK4 said:


> how did you sink your thermometers into the front of the viv? I have the same ones, and would like to flush fit mine.


I used a bit of card as a template and then marked the positions out, drilled a hole big enough for my jigsaw and then just cut them out and pushed them in.


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

All done and Drazil is now in, just need a timer for night lights and a new food dish


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

This is fantastic! I love what you've done. I'm hoping to do one similar with a ledge in the cool size. Going to keep with play sand on the bottom though as my BD loves to dig everywhere! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Carrie86 said:


> This is fantastic! I love what you've done. I'm hoping to do one similar with a ledge in the cool size. Going to keep with play sand on the bottom though as my BD loves to dig everywhere!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks carrie86, I've never done one before and building the actual viv and the background/base my self feels good. My beardie Drazil has never been a digger so I did the base this way. I might try him with some play sand at some point as I could put it over the top of the base as I've sealed it all with polyvine dead flat floor varnish.

The mane thing is he seems to love it already :2thumb:


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

He looks so Happy! I would be too. For a first build this is fantastic. 
I'm going to get some stuff tomorrow so I can start mine.
How thick was the kingspan (or whatever you used) you got? I'm guessing 3-4 inches would be enough? Then just thicker layers added for the ledge. 
Sorry if I've missed where you said, I have looked but couldn't see.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Carrie86 said:


> He looks so Happy! I would be too. For a first build this is fantastic.
> I'm going to get some stuff tomorrow so I can start mine.
> How thick was the kingspan (or whatever you used) you got? I'm guessing 3-4 inches would be enough? Then just thicker layers added for the ledge.
> Sorry if I've missed where you said, I have looked but couldn't see.


I got it from B&Q and it was the thinner one, I think it was 50mm.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> I got it from B&Q and it was the thinner one, I think it was 50mm.




That's great thank you. Then did you just put extra bits on in the places you wanted more rocks and the ledge? 
Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Carrie86 said:


> That's great thank you. Then did you just put extra bits on in the places you wanted more rocks and the ledge?
> Sorry for all the questions!


Sorry forgot to say yes just stick extra bits on. When doing my shelf I also use wooden kebab skewers just to strengthen it a bit more but it probably wasn't needed. Any questions just keep asking. It might be worth looking at tomcannons builds as well on this forum as he is a master and I asked him all the questions.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

The sticks are a great idea! I'll do that.
I've also been looking at his  he helped me out so much when I joined.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks really good now, great finish with the grout! I bet you're as happy as your beardy. You should be, it's fantastic! :no1:

So, if you're anything like me you've already got another build planned!?


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Looks really good now, great finish with the grout! I bet you're as happy as your beardy. You should be, it's fantastic! :no1:
> 
> So, if you're anything like me you've already got another build planned!?


Cheers, means a lot coming from the master :notworthy:
Funny you should say that, I learnt so much doing this one I think I could do better and really want to start another, however the mrs told me in a not so pleasant way to re think :lol2:

I'm still going to plan one though and try again later in the year.


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome build looks like Tom has some competition


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

joe1981 said:


> Awesome build looks like Tom has some competition


Tom is the master, note quite on my masters belt yet :lol2:


----------

